# Pacific Property Transfer disgrace



## coccinelle1122 (Feb 27, 2014)

I wanted to find out time frames for other Wyndham timeshare transfers that use Pacific Property Transfer? My transfer is going over 5 months and I think it's ridiculous that it has taken this long, but wanted to find out if this is average or not. 

Purchased Wyndham timeshare in September. Finally got the seller to acknowledge my messages in October. In January I received a deed from Pacific Transfer with a mistake in the contract number. So now I am waiting for them to fix it. I called last week and was told that it was going to be sent to the county but find out this week that it was rejected for something. 

I'm also waiting for this to go through to receive an added 15% discount on three nights through extra holidays. Without this going through by the end of March, I will lose out on about $160. Is there any recourse to be reimbursed through Pacific Property transfer?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2014)

It's not normal for Wyndham to take that long, but it is normal for that company to take a long time. 

What is the seller's eBay name? 

There are defenders of this particular company who are all TUG registered in 2013.  

I am blocked from bidding on auctions by this company because I am a complainer.    So I continue to complain because MY experience was horrible, and I have no other experiences to compare, but a lot of people have complained about them here.  

As long as I am blocked, I won't be able to ever come here and say anything positive about them because my closing took months and months. 

Just sayin'.  

I tried to snipe an auction and lost it because I received a message that I was blocked from bidding.  I had bid $400, and the auction went for $11.  It costs the company money to lose auctions when they block a prospective buyer.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 27, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...I tried to snipe an auction and lost it because I received a message that I was blocked from bidding.  I had bid $400, and the auction went for $11.  It costs the company money to lose auctions when they block a prospective buyer.



If you had been allowed to bid it would have gone for about $12.  That extra dollar in their pocket probably wasn't worth dealing with a trouble maker like you.:hysterical:

And I'm sure you realize that my comment is entirely in jest but want to mention it so others know.  I won't bid on one of their auctions for a number of reasons.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2014)

> And I'm sure you realize that my comment is entirely in jest....


Yep!  

To the OP, if you do a search on the eBay name, you will find quite a few complaints.


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 27, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are defenders of this particular company who are all TUG registered in 2013.
> 
> r.



I might be one of those defenders of luky and tug registered in 2013, but if you are suggesting that I'm somehow connected, I'm not.

I registered as a member because I was seeking advice and didn't think it was fair to continue doing that as a guest. I changed my id becaues l was using two names, sandi_roger, but my wife never posted and I didn't want to be called Sandi, rick and cindy.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2014)

> might be one of those defenders of luky and tug registered in 2013, but if you are suggesting that I'm somehow connected, I'm not.


I didn't mention names.  I didn't even think of you when I typed it.  I just know that companies like this create usernames and use TUG to defend themselves as supposed happy customers.  It's happened before and will continue to happen.  No particular person in mind.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a very positive experience with them, but perhaps the property I purchased was an easy and ready-to-go transfer.  
  If a property is in some way a challenge, perhaps the company does a bit more lollygagging!  I know I have read of *more than a few* people who have had issues.
  I hope things work out quickly for you!


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 27, 2014)

There can be state- or county-specific issues where a resort is located that can make it a little more work for the transfer company, but 5 months on an otherwise straightforward transfer seems excessive. 

Who is the seller for this particular case? I saw a reference to luky987... but I don't know if that was speculation. Just want to keep my info ducks in a row...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Feb 27, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> *If you had been allowed to bid it would have gone for about $12. * That extra dollar in their pocket probably wasn't worth dealing with a trouble maker like you.:hysterical:
> 
> And I'm sure you realize that my comment is entirely in jest but want to mention it so others know.  I won't bid on one of their auctions for a number of reasons.



Unless their max bid was higher, say $500 then it would have sold for $401.


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 27, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I didn't mention names.  I didn't even think of you when I typed it.  I just know that companies like this create usernames and use TUG to defend themselves as supposed happy customers.  It's happened before and will continue to happen.  No particular person in mind.



There are 3 other's on another thread that joined in 2013 where I had a small exchange with you. I feel relieved that I'm not amongst those as suspect.

Just kidding Rick, I mean Cindy.

Actually, it was your id that inspired me when I was lurking to use sandi_roger for my first id.

I changed it because even though I signed it Roger, it wasn't obvious who was talking until the end, not that it matters.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2014)

RX8 said:


> Unless their max bid was higher, say $500 then it would have sold for $401.



So true!  And that was what I thought when I was blocked.  Why block bidders who really want a particular property and cost yourself money?  Stupid decision.  

I didn't give them bad feedback on eBay because the closing took so long, and I couldn't get any answers from anyone.  They stalled long enough to keep me from leaving negative feedback.  But I did talk about my experience here, and TUG members are the ones who buy most of the timeshares on eBay.  We are the smart ones.


----------



## massvacationer (Feb 27, 2014)

I have attempted to buy two timeshares from this outfir ( AKA:   Luky 987 / SellTimeshare.org / Pacific Transfer / and other names)

The first purchase was about a year and a half ago.  This purchase went okay.  Communications were weak and minimal - but they got the deal closed and transferred in about four to five months.

The second (attempted) purchase was six months ago.  They communicated well until I paid and signed the paperwork.  But.....I HAVEN'T HEARD A PEEP FROM THEM SINCE.  I HAVE REPEATEDLY EMAILED, AND CALLED BOTH THE SELLER AND PACIFIC TRANSFER.  THEY DON'T ANSWER THEIR PHONES, THEIR VOICE MAILBOXES ARE FULL, AND THEY DON'T RETURN MESSAGES OR EMAILS.

I am not a big fan of this outfit and would not buy from them again.  I think that I am out $500 and have wasted a lot of time and effort.  They stink .

*And,  Just a quick note for any employee from this "company" (in quotes because you are a poor joke of a company), who happens to be reading this.  These threads on TUG (and other BBS boards)  come up when anyone does a Google search on your company.  There is a reason why your eBay auctions fetch way less than your competition:  your back-end business is deplorably incompetent.*


----------



## lvsatman (Feb 27, 2014)

I bid on an auction that they handled in September, and thankfully had no real issues.  I won the auction before I joined TUG, and had no idea that there are so many bad experiences with them.  I got very concerned about my purchase until it actually closed.  My experience with them was fine.  My only complaint was that they were very difficult to get a hold of.  The contract showed up in my account about seven weeks after the eBay purchase.


----------



## coccinelle1122 (Feb 28, 2014)

This was one of the lucky987 sales. The sale was a nightmare because he harassed me by email two weeks after purchase saying I failed to submit the information. I resent the initial email that was dated less than 24 hours after the sale closed. His response was something along the lines of customer software problems. 

I also purchased a timeshare through pacific transfer last January and the whole time frame was late January to early June. That included the 3 months of Wyndham processing. This one is going on 5 months of just sitting around Pacific property's office. 

If there are Pacific Property transfer people reading this, listen up. YOU NEED TO FIX YOUR BROKEN SYSTEM AND EITHER ADD MORE PROCESSORS OR GET OUT OF THE GAME. THE JIG IS UP AND YOU LOST. YOU HAVE SO MANY COMPLAINTS ON THE INTERNET, IT RESEMBLES INCOMPETENCE.

Sorry, just wanted to vent a little.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 28, 2014)

coccinelle1122 said:


> This was one of the lucky987 sales. The sale was a nightmare because he harassed me by email two weeks after purchase saying I failed to submit the information. I resent the initial email that was dated less than 24 hours after the sale closed. His response was something along the lines of customer software problems.
> 
> I also purchased a timeshare through pacific transfer last January and the whole time frame was late January to early June. That included the 3 months of Wyndham processing. This one is going on 5 months of just sitting around Pacific property's office.
> 
> ...



They will only change their ways when people stop bidding on their auctions.  As you've read, people are willing to take a chance when they see a unit they really want and I think they do so because there are those few who claim to have had a good experience with them.

I've been looking for over a year for a specific resort on eBay and if I find it in one of their auctions, I'll keep looking.  The last one I bought took about 3 business days to get the deed in my name, filed, and sent on to the resort which then took a couple hours to complete.

There is no way I will deal with this outfit and one reason is they won't take credit cards so you have no recourse if something does go wrong.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Feb 28, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> As you've read, people are willing to take a chance when they see a unit they really want and I think they do so because there are those few who claim to have had a good experience with them.



Calling my good experience a "claim" indicates that you doubt me.  I realize that I am in the minority, and for that I am lucky!  It is not merely a claim, however, and I still have my dated communications with them and my original emails from ebay about the purchase to prove it.  I purchased a timeshare on July 1st of last year and the points were in my account before the month's end - quickest transaction I have had yet. 

I don't know that I would take the chance to purchase from them again because of the many negative reviews and experiences of others, and I was remiss in checking them out in advance when I originally made my purchase.  I do remember reading somewhere that Stephanie is the only competent one working there, and she is who I dealt with.  Nevertheless, I am not claiming to have had a good experience.  I actually did have a good experience.  

And I don't think that the others are claiming to have a bad experience.  I am quite certain that they actually did!


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 28, 2014)

lhumes7 said:


> Calling my good experience a "claim" indicates that you doubt me.  I realize that I am in the minority, and for that I am lucky!  It is not merely a claim, however, and I still have my dated communications with them and my original emails from ebay about the purchase to prove it.  I purchased a timeshare on July 1st of last year and the points were in my account before the month's end - quickest transaction I have had yet.
> 
> I don't know that I would take the chance to purchase from them again because of the many negative reviews and experiences of others, and I was remiss in checking them out in advance when I originally made my purchase.  I do remember reading somewhere that Stephanie is the only competent one working there, and she is who I dealt with.  Nevertheless, I am not claiming to have had a good experience.  I actually did have a good experience.
> 
> And I don't think that the others are claiming to have a bad experience.  I am quite certain that they actually did!




I never said or implied that what you claimed to have happened did not in fact happen.  Nor was I directing my comment to any one poster or group of posters.

Maybe the word "claim" was a bad choice.

My point was that there are a few posts here where people have had a good experience and that gives others hope that their's will go good.

For me, those few good experiences are flukes and I won't deal with them.  My last eBay purchase from another seller transfered in less than a week so I know that it can happen.  

That seller had the deed in hand and was ready to act.  I wish he would come up with the resort I'm looking for again in a bigger size.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry, I'm an English teacher, so I can get quite sensitive to word connotations!  I am glad the meaning was not intentional


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 13, 2014)

*This thread on the RedWeek Forums has more on this outfit*

This thread on the RedWeek forums has more complaints from folks that have tried to do business with this company (Luky 987 / SellTimeshare.org / Pacific Transfer / and other names)

A lot of sellers have paid thousands and their timeshare has not been transferred out of their names.  And, a lot of buyers have paid money only to get nothing.


http://www.redweek.com/forums/messages?thread_id=18371


----------



## krj9999 (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a purchase/transfer with them go through relatively quickly - a little over 2 months including waiting for Marriott ROFR - in late 2012/early 2013.  No major issues, but know others have had issues with.


----------



## Whoozr (Mar 14, 2014)

*No problems*

I also had a recent transfer that went through with no problems.  I called Pacific Transfer once and I got a lady that sounded like she was just waking up and I got a little scared but everything went through with no problems and at the end I got a little surprise - 189,000 free points.


----------



## coccinelle1122 (May 15, 2014)

*It is complete.*

It has finally ended with the transfer finally showing up in my wyndham account.


----------



## Roger830 (May 15, 2014)

coccinelle1122 said:


> It has finally ended with the transfer finally showing up in my wyndham account.



Perhaps their's some additional satisfaction for those that complained about Luky and Pacific, Luky doesn't have anymore listings on ebay.

Also, say goodbye to super low prices. I have a Wyndham deal in process from a more reputable seller. At this stage, I had received my deed from Luky. So far nothing from the better dealer. With Luky, I signed the contract and paid by e-check in one day. The better one required me to mail a check, plus the price was over 10 times what I paid Luky for something worth half as much to me.


----------



## comicbookman (May 15, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> Perhaps their's some additional satisfaction for those that complained about Luky and Pacific, Luky doesn't have anymore listings on ebay.
> 
> Also, say goodbye to super low prices. I have a Wyndham deal in process from a more reputable seller. At this stage, I had received my deed from Luky. So far nothing from the better dealer. With Luky, I signed the contract and paid by e-check in one day. The better one required me to mail a check, plus the price was over 10 times what I paid Luky for something worth half as much to me.



Good luck.  With Lucky getting the deed is not the really hard part.  Getting the resort to accept the often problematic transfer is the big issue.  Mine is finally sitting at Wyndham (I confirmed receipt with the title dept).  I plan on calling next week to see if any problems have developed, as it only got there about a week ago (three weeks after the delivery date of a UPS package IN Less Time said contained it.)  Many people have reported that resorts have refused to transfer deeds bought through Lucky for one deficiency or another.  Time will tell.


----------



## Bigrob (May 15, 2014)

comicbookman said:


> Good luck.  With Lucky getting the deed is not the really hard part.  Getting the resort to accept the often problematic transfer is the big issue.  Mine is finally sitting at Wyndham (I confirmed receipt with the title dept).  I plan on calling next week to see if any problems have developed, as it only got there about a week ago (three weeks after the delivery date of a UPS package IN Less Time said contained it.)  Many people have reported that resorts have refused to transfer deeds bought through Lucky for one deficiency or another.  Time will tell.



Yup, I've had a couple like that too. One deed that had been foreclosed on, and another that had a bad legal description. They are working to rectify both. However there are several sitting with Wyndham that have not had any errors flagged, and I do believe a lot of the issues are on Wyndham's side in terms of processing time.


----------



## comicbookman (May 15, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> Yup, I've had a couple like that too. One deed that had been foreclosed on, and another that had a bad legal description. They are working to rectify both. However there are several sitting with Wyndham that have not had any errors flagged, and I do believe a lot of the issues are on Wyndham's side in terms of processing time.



So far I have had 7 go through Wyndham (the current is my only from Lucky)  While it is usually slow there have been no actual problems.  Also, it's not just Wyndham that has had problems reported with Luckys' deeds.  I have found the people at Wyndham's title department to be pleasant whenever I have called.  Also, they do quote a 6 to 8 week time frame to process a transfer, so at least they are honest about that.


----------



## Bigrob (May 15, 2014)

comicbookman said:


> So far I have had 7 go through Wyndham (the current is my only from Lucky)  While it is usually slow there have been no actual problems.  Also, it's not just Wyndham that has had problems reported with Luckys' deeds.  I have found the people at Wyndham's title department to be pleasant whenever I have called.  Also, they do quote a 6 to 8 week time frame to process a transfer, so at least they are honest about that.



True. But it can be frustrating and confusing to say the least that it takes up to 2 weeks just to acknowledge receipt of the package. Surely there are ways to automate that part of the process, perhaps by spending a small portion of the $299 they are getting for each of these transfers.


----------



## A.Win (May 16, 2014)

I'm a victim of Pacific Property Transfer too. I bought and paid for a fixed week over a year ago. I've called and emailed several times the past year and I'm still waiting. They messed up twice. The first time they made a mistake by claiming it was biannual instead of annual. And recently they didn't pay the proper transfer fee to the resort. Perhaps it was $100 a year ago, but it is now $250. 

I could have prevented the extra delay by contacting the right person earlier. I think the person that helped me initially has left. You would think that they work with each other to resolve problems but their customer service is quite poor apparently.


----------

